# Very odd redirect of bookmarked site



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I am also a member of packgoatforums.com. When I clicked my book mark, it brought me here. When I typed it in the address window, it brought me here. When I did a search for the site and clicked the link, it brought me here!?!?!?

Give it a try and let me know if it does the same for you

*www.packgoatforum.com* (this is not a link, but just shows how it should be typed)

Pack Goat Forum active

http://search.yahoo.com/r/_ylt=A0SO8xBeRY1SQXAAZ1BXNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTByaDNhc2JxBHNlYwNzcgRwb3MDMQRjb2xvA2dxMQR2dGlkAw--/SIG=11hmhjpqg/EXP=1385018846/**http%3a//www.packgoatforum.com/


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

It is because they are merging that forum into our working goat forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Pack goat forums is being integrated into Goat Spot. It's caused some interesting effects to the forum today


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

"interesting"  More like deleting a bunch of things, re-liking stuff, etc


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Well that sucks... I liked em separate. It wasnt 6 months ago that they bought the rights to the forum and now they are folding it. Its a good thing they dont live next door to me or they wake up with a pile of flaming dog crap bag on their door step


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

TDG-Farms said:


> Well that sucks... I liked em separate. It wasnt 6 months ago that they bought the rights to the forum and now they are folding it. Its a good thing they dont live next door to me or they wake up with a pile of flaming dog crap bag on their door step


My dad did that as a kid a few times


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

TDG-Farms said:


> Well that sucks... I liked em separate. It wasnt 6 months ago that they bought the rights to the forum and now they are folding it. Its a good thing they dont live next door to me or they wake up with a pile of flaming dog crap bag on their door step


Then you can spend more time with us! :shades:


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Yipe! I just now discovered this redirect too! I'm not sure I'm terribly thrilled about this. I was a supporting member of the PackGoat Forums, not this one. No offense and nothing against all you other goat folks, but I kind of liked our smaller, more specifically targeted community! There are too danged many people here!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Yeah but we have cookies....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you just go to the pack goat area, it will probably feel the same.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Howdy Nanno! Ya I posted a welcome in the pack/working goat thread. So instead of a full spectrum of options, we get to post in one place. Kinda like getting moved to the back of the class  Oh and YUM! Cookies!

And as for more time here, I rub a lot of people the wrong way with just the short time I am here  But I am more then willing to impose my will upon the masses on a much more regular bases! LOL


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

ksalvagno said:


> If you just go to the pack goat area, it will probably feel the same.


I don't even know how to FIND the pack goat area! Where is it?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Here you go  http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f191/ There is a little 'break down' at the top too so you can see how to get there


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Here you go  http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f191/ There is a little 'break down' at the top too so you can see how to get there


You could bookmark that link and then you would go directly to where you want to be.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> You could bookmark that link and then you would go directly to where you want to be.


That's a good idea


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah, but where are all the breakdowns for things like: Housing, Packing, Cart Goats, Health, Emergency, etc? It's all lumped into one big mass of threads as far as I can tell. Is there any organization there at all, or did that go away now that we're lumped into a much larger forum?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Well we have a health and wellness section.. A lot of those we pretty much have  just not in the pack goat section


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't think the move is complete either, I think they are still working on it.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I am guessing they are going to mesh everything except things directly pack goat related. As mentioned, things like health will now have to be posed under the current existing health topic. It is kinda crappy as there are distinct differences between what normally ails a pack goat vs. meat and dairy goats. The only saving grace is, lots of spot members are owners of wethers. So that will help out a bit. Things like high lining, saddle fitting, hiking events, training and anything else that targets pack goats only, will be placed under the pack and working goat topic. Unless of course we all just post all of our questions there regardless. Most people just click the new posts tab or the replied tab so no matter where its posted, it will get lots of traffic.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

nubianfan said:


> yeah but we have cookies....


rofl !!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah , Ive been having a couple of problems with my screen flickering and now my pictures that I posted today are gone !
And the emoticon are gone ! I can't live without using them !!!
(shocked look) (me cry )
And if I click on a post that is in my email , i get redirected to a totally different thread ? 
Strange stuff going on for sure 
( insert twilight zone music here )


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

TDG-Farms said:


> I am guessing they are going to mesh everything except things directly pack goat related. As mentioned, things like health will now have to be posed under the current existing health topic. It is kinda crappy as there are distinct differences between what normally ails a pack goat vs. meat and dairy goats. The only saving grace is, lots of spot members are owners of wethers. So that will help out a bit. Things like high lining, saddle fitting, hiking events, training and anything else that targets pack goats only, will be placed under the pack and working goat topic. Unless of course we all just post all of our questions there regardless. Most people just click the new posts tab or the replied tab so no matter where its posted, it will get lots of traffic.


I do have to say we already have to deal with differences in the health and wellness section anywaY. There are differences between dairy vs. meat and minis and breeds. Not trying to be mean, just trying to lighten things up for y'all


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

That explains why the smilies are all messed up.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah , the smilies are all gone and i can't live without my emoticons !


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> Yeah , Ive been having a couple of problems with my screen flickering and now my pictures that I posted today are gone !
> And the emoticon are gone ! I can't live without using them !!!
> (shocked look) (me cry )
> And if I click on a post that is in my email , i get redirected to a totally different thread ?
> ...


Lol! Too funny! :lol:


----------



## TGSAdmin (Sep 6, 2012)

Smilies should be fixed now. 

Are there any other software issues you guys are noticing?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

The smilies are all different...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes , they are different 
Are my pictures back I didn't check ...


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

The smilies are brighter looking! I'm sure it will all get worked out, soon.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Maybe the Working Goat section could get a few sub-sects like Health, Saddle Fitting, Training, ect...? Since the forums are being merged that might help the new ppl feel more at home...

Welcome to TGS!


----------

